Ask HN: What is the most powerful programming language and why? - sabbasb
======
LeoSolaris
Assembly or direct machine code. Everything has to eventually be converted
into something the processor understands. Either that or any code run with
root.

A little less flippantly: what you mean by "powerful" really does make a
difference. Specialist languages, like R or Erlang, are more expressive in
their fields. While other generalist languages like C/C++, Java, or Python
cover a broad spectrum of use cases. It really depends on what you're doing,
and what you're comfortable programming in. Usually learning one of each of
the basic forms of languages will give you a good understanding of what will
fit with what you want to accomplish. The language is just a tool. Don't get
stuck thinking that a sledgehammer is better than a pair of needlenose pliers.

------
NEDM64
Simple: hardware description languages like Verilog or VHDL.

